

Ask HN: Python, php or ruby for personal project? - retube

Hi,<p>I've mostly been a perl and java guy to date, and am looking to expand my horizons with one of php, ruby or python. To that end I've settled on a simple personal week(end) web app project which should give me a little intro. My requirements are:<p>- Don't really need a web app framework. This is (more-or-less) a single page app. A script that can be called by apache/httpd is enough.<p>- Need decent url parsing &#38; encoding/decoding<p>- Networking, specifically http<p>- DOM rendering, a la dom4j, so i can traverse and alter/add/delete nodes and node attributes.<p>Whether intrinsically or via libs, is there anything to recommend one language above the other?<p>Thanks for suggestions.
======
classx
PHP is very easy.

